# CWD in Wisconsin



## Minnesota Outdoorsman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello everyone I am a deer hunter from northern Minnesota. I moved to Wisconsin a couple of months ago. I am hunting in the eratication zone close to the town of Mount Horab. My question is does anyone really know how many of those deer have CWD? What %? I have been scouting out my hunting spot for the last couple of weeks and what i have found are large numbers of deer and also large numbers of large deer. I am please with the numbers of deer I am seeing but I am concerned with CWD. Thanks


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I think alot of the hunters and landowners in the "hot zone" are saying to hell with killing every deer they see like the DNR wants them to. I try to stay out of the arguement, its gives me a huge headache trying to understand what the DNRs trying to accomplish. We go out and try to kill enough to eat and thats it. The first year of the herd reduction season in Rock Co. really brought out the slobs, dead yearlings laying in the ditch and stuffed in dumpsters with the tag pulled out of their ear just so the sonsa*****s could get a buck tag, stills chaps my ***. :******: . I figure Ive ate deer for 33 yrs. and am still around so if it looks sick, shoot it and call a warden, if it looks healthy, enjoy some fine WI venision.


----------

